# Axminster TS200 mitre slots



## CWatters (12 Jan 2014)

Is it possible to get rails/runners/accessories to fit the non-standard 15mm wide slots that this TS has? 

Otherwise I'm tempted to see if I can get a local engineering firm to machine them out to take a 3/4" track (assuming there is enough metal in the cast table).


----------



## marcros (12 Jan 2014)

No, you would need to make alternative runners. In honesty, there aren't that many things you are likely to run in the slots- mitre gauge, possibly tenoning jig (alternative designs run on the fence). A crosscut sled would be shop made anyway. 

There is somebody who had the slots machined out on the forum. When I researched the web, nobody else seemed to have done. It is a bit tight in places with the amount of meat available. They managed though. Quick job but the setup took a while IIRC. 

I have a kity with the same dilemma. I am going to start with making a mitre gauge runner I think and take it from there. It saves taking the top off and taking it somewhere for starters!


----------



## rafezetter (12 Jan 2014)

I saw a thread somewhere here where a guy routed out his cast iron top to take a larger zero clearance piece, with a normal router and tct bit - didn't look too complicated either.


----------



## carlb40 (12 Jan 2014)

Someone did as said have the slots machined to take a standard bar. Back in 2009 it was going to cost around £90. That is if there was enough meat on the top to do it. 

axminster-ts200-table-saw-a-cautionary-tale-t32030.html


----------



## CWatters (12 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Will have to give it some more thought. Not sure I fancy trying to machine cast iron with a router myself. I'm already working on a cross cut sled.

So far I'm quite impressed with this little saw. First induction motor powered tool I've owned. Nice slow start up and very quiet compared to my other tools. The top is dead flat and the blade was parallel with the table slots out of the box. Took no time to set up the fence.


----------



## carlb40 (12 Jan 2014)

CWatters":1uvddey0 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Will have to give it some more thought. Not sure I fancy trying to machine cast iron with a router myself. I'm already working on a cross cut sled.
> 
> So far I'm quite impressed with this little saw. First induction motor powered tool I've owned. Nice slow start up and very quiet compared to my other tools. The top is dead flat and the blade was parallel with the table slots out of the box. Took no time to set up the fence.




That has got to be a first :shock: :shock: :shock: 
You lucky so and so :mrgreen:


----------



## monty46 (24 Jan 2014)

Well I took delivery of the TS 200 in the last week and was very surprised at how well it set up after reading peoples previous problems.


----------



## RWoody (25 Jan 2014)

This is a very topical thread for me too, as although I've already posted elsewhere on the forum about something on these lines, I thought I'd found the solution, by filing down a brass strip, which would form the base slot carrier, and possibly adapt an Incra V127 mitre guide to fit onto this. The only trouble being swapping between two different machines, with different size guide channels. Both of my machines are old machines _(though excellent working order and condition)_.

If you're right, and someone on the forum did have his cast bed machined out _(I wondered about having the same thing done, if I could find a company willing to do it, and whom wouldn't charge an arm and a leg)_ and it was £90 some years back, then that's quite a steep price in my view. Okay, so if there is enough material to retain the bed's integrity and strength, then I could I suppose hammer them a bit on price for doing two, but it's still not going to be good value really.

I'm very tempted by the Incra V127 mitre guide, as it has laser-cut teeth accurately cut at each and every degree position. So setting up specific angles would be both quick and precise. However, removing the swivel from the slide might, might prove easier said than done; or rather, making a replacement to which I could either screw or rivet the Incra to, would be difficult to do with complete accuracy, and especially in a way to possibly design it to also fit another machine tool too? Maybe some rivets, which would be tapped end on, to swell their diameter to that of the hole in the channel guide slide bar. I could then make up two slide bars _(sleds?)_ both with the same size holes, and a threaded thumb-tightening, knurled knob which would help aid a secure angle-hold _(to back up the 1-degree laser cut grooves)_.

This would then facilitate swapping from either my bandsaw to my circular saw, or vice versa. I don't really want to have to buy 2 mitre guides, if I can manage well with one, that's set up to do both, or either machine, and it can simply be removed and affixed to the other channel guide.

I'm not sure if I've explained things well here, but I've tried my best. 

I also want to extend, lengthways, not widthways, both of my saw table beds, so I can attach this when needed. I don't really want a solution that is permanent, or semi-permanent, for it'll take too much valuable space up. But this is a subject for another thread. I'll explain in more detail in that thread, for I've not heard or read anything on what I'm trying to achieve, nor how I can envisage achieving it.

Anyway, interesting read everyone.


----------

